# Geburtstagsgeschenk für ein Kind



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

Morgähn


Mein Freund und ich haben ein kleines Problem, sein Sohn hat in einem Monat Geburtstag und wir wissen absolut nicht, was wir ihm schenken sollen. Da hier einige Kinder sind, oder welche haben, dachte ich, ich frage mal hier.

Der Kurze wird 8 Jahre alt, und interessiert sich für Lego und Fussball. Lego baut er allerdings nur zusammen, zerlegt es, und dann liegt es in der Ecke. Wäre also verschwendetes Geld. Beim Fussball hat er momentan eigentlich alles, für sein Fan-dasein. Er spielt noch in einem Verein, aber da die neue Saison jetzt angefangen hat, hat er natürlich erst neue Schuhe etc bekommen.
Hobbymäßig scheint da nichts zu holen zu sein.
Der Jung hat einfach alles, auch für den alltäglichen Bedarf.
Spielekonsole mit zig Spielen besitzt er auch.
Da uns Materiell nichts einfällt (aber vllt euch?) haben wir über einen Ausflug nachgedacht. Im Legoland war er schon, für Disneyland ist er zu groß (und für uns auch zu teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und für Phantasialand zu klein (die interessanten Geschäfte sind ab 10 Jahre).

Hoffe mal das waren genug Infos, also was fällt euch noch ein? Was wünschen sich eure Kinder? Was habt ihr euch in dem Alter gewünscht? Lasst uns daran teilhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (6. September 2009)

Vielleicht ein Ausflug nach http://www.movieparkgermany.de/Home/home_d...DE/Default.aspx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

hatten wir im Visier, sind uns aber nicht so sicher. Wir wollten erstmal schauen, ob nicht irgendwas Materielles geht. Keine Ahnung wie seine Mutter das mit den Ausflügen sieht, geht wahrscheinlich auf die Barrikaden... geschiedene Eltern und so..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, das kindern im dem alter nicht um das "teure" an den sachen geht, sondern um die aufmerksamkeit (Soweit ich mich an mich vor 5 jahren erinnere)
Ein langer Bergwanderweg, mit Anschliessendem "Festessen" in einer Huette, oder mit einem Boot unterwegs sein hat mir damals um einiges mehr spass gegeben als ein Praterbesuch um 50 euro oder ein neuer Ferngesteuerter Flitzer.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, das kindern im dem alter nicht um das "teure" an den sachen geht, sondern um die aufmerksamkeit (Soweit ich mich an mich vor 5 jahren erinnere)
> Ein langer Bergwanderweg, mit Anschliessendem "Festessen" in einer Huette, oder mit einem Boot unterwegs sein hat mir damals um einiges mehr spass gegeben als ein Praterbesuch um 50 euro oder ein neuer Ferngesteuerter Flitzer.


das würde ihm nur Freude machen, wenn ein großer Spielplatz mit vielen Kindern dort wäre, daher hatten wir Ausflugmäßig nur Parks im Visier. Er ist sehr sehr aktiv, und bräuchte dementsprechend etwas, wo er toben kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2009)

Wäre auch für Ausflug, Wald oder Natur. Das hat mir zumindest immer viel Spaß gemacht als Stift. Geschenke sind sehr kurzweilig. Aber an 'nen geilen Ausflug erinnert man sich das Leben lang. Geht mir zumindest so.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

jo, nur wohin? wir leben hier im Ruhrgebiet
und wir suchen eben vorrangig etwas Materielles. Ich hab keine Lust auf Streit mit seiner Mutter, weil wir ihr IHREN Sohn an seinem Geburtstag (oder länger) wegnehmen...


----------



## Hishabye (6. September 2009)

Muss ja nicht direkt am Geburtstag sein, einfach ein Gutschein, dass man dies nächstes oder übernächstes WE macht und das kann man doch mit der Mutter absprechen.

Und wenn die Mutter das nicht versteht, dann hat sie echt komplexe, sry


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

*Dem Vorposter zustimm*

Materiell... hm, vielleicht ein http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsela -set?
Hat mich monatelang beschaeftigt, und ist gleichszeitig lehrreich, und das ergebnisss ist auch lustig (Jede menge elektronische geraete, fortbewegungsmittel und andere spaesse)
Weiss aber nicht mehr obs noch erhaeltlich ist )=


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

naja, er hat an einem Wochenende Geburtstag, und der ist auch noch ein Feiertag, wäre halt ideal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Capsela dürfte (wie Lego) in der Ecke liegen, außerdem wohl zuviel Technik für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Naja, ich habs nur vorgeschlagen, weil es mich selber damals so fesselte... im gegensatz zu lego, kann man dann auch noch das ergebniss durch die gegend fahren lassen, schwimmen lassen usw, und ich war eigentlich auch eher der "Nimmermuede" typ, der immer nur laufen, springen, klettern wollte^^


----------



## Ol@f (6. September 2009)

Ein Schlagzeug.


----------



## Stancer (6. September 2009)

Einen WoW Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee Spas :

Also denke etwas von Lego wäre nicht verkehrt. Musst nur schauen was er mag, gibt ja alles mögliche von Lego, von Astronauten bis zu Piraten.

Kindern ist es übrigens ziemlich egal was sie bekommen, hauptsache sie kriegen was. Die begeistern sich für fast alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR7ufx5h0Fg
Das wäre ne Idee!^^
Oder einfach ein Abo von einer Kinderzeitschrift. Hätte er jede Woche was davon. Oder einfach ein ferngesteuertes Auto, oder einen Drachen. Das geht eig. immer^^.


----------



## Bankchar (6. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit einem Fußballticket von seinem Lieblingsverein ? Also irgendein Bundesligaspiel. Danach könnt Ihr ja noch schick essen gehen oder so :>


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Fußballticket von seinem Lieblingsverein ? Also irgendein Bundesligaspiel. Danach könnt Ihr ja noch schick essen gehen oder so :>


hat für den Rest des Jahres Stadionverbot, ansonsten sind wir da ohnehin jedes WE
Fussballcamp ist er in den Herbstferien, wäre auch keine Option



Lego ist wie gesagt Geldverschwendung. hat sehr viele Sachen von Star Wars und bioniticle oder so.. will er immer haben, spielt er aber nie mit.


----------



## Bankchar (6. September 2009)

> hat für den Rest des Jahres Stadionverbot



Was muss man als 8 Jähriger anstellen damit man Stadionverbot bekommt ?

Ansonsten fahrt zum Auswärtsspiel. 

Weil Materielles würde mir jetzt spontan auch nix gutes einfallen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Was muss man als 8 Jähriger anstellen damit man Stadionverbot bekommt ?
> 
> Ansonsten fahrt zum Auswärtsspiel.
> 
> Weil Materielles würde mir jetzt spontan auch nix gutes einfallen.


Stadionverbot ist Stadionverbot. Heim wie Auswärts.
Er hat von seinem Papa aus Stadionverbot...


----------



## Havamal (6. September 2009)

Ferngesteuertes Auto, war für mich immer das genialste mit meinen Racer durch die Pampa zu donnern!

Gelände Racer sind besser als die Renn Racer, man kann mit denen einfach mehr machen


http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58387

sowas in der Richting, das ist ein remake des Racers den ich damals mit 8 hatte


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Über einen selbstgestrickten Pullover freut sich *jedes* Kind!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2009)

Lego ... und wenn das Kind kein Lego mag Psychiater ... jedes normale Kind liebt Lego ...


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lego ... und wenn das Kind kein Lego mag Psychiater ... jedes normale Kind liebt Lego ...





> Der Kurze wird 8 Jahre alt, und interessiert sich für Lego und Fussball. Lego baut er allerdings nur zusammen, zerlegt es, und dann liegt es in der Ecke. Wäre also verschwendetes Geld.



Ich würde dir nie unterstellen, dass du die Posts nicht liest.... aber.... *hüstel*


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nie unterstellen, dass du die Posts nicht liest.... aber.... *hüstel*



Doch ich habs gelesen, nicht umsonst die Empfehlung mit dem Psychiater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. September 2009)

würd ich soagr gerne selbst machen, wenn die den so weitereziehen, holen sie den, in ein paar jahren, entweder aus dem knast, oder dürfen den einweisen. ich tippe mal auf letzteres..

unabhängig vom lego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (6. September 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit einem guten Buch?^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. September 2009)

Als Achtjähriger? x) Am besten Ken Follet Eisfieber :O

Aber mal im ernst, falls dein Freund nen (relativ) großen Garten hat, könnten er und seine Freunde ( halt Sohn und Freunde mit Hilfe von euch / bzw. deinem Freund)  ja einen kleinen Bunker bauen. Habe ich früher ( mit 9) gemacht, bis jetzt beste Zeit meines Lebens. Bis ein Bagger den kaputtgemacht hat *lach*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2009)

falls ein großer garten vorhanden ist vll. n baumhaus baun oder ne rutsche oder ne schaukel o.ä. mein kleiner cousin nebenan hat sowas und es is immer sommer immer noch der renner für ihn und seine freunde ich sollte n foto machen


----------



## Knallfix (6. September 2009)

gibt es einen vernünftigen Zoo in der Gegend?
Zoo ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Tu dem Kind (und) den Eltern einen Gefallen, und kauf ihm ein paar von den "Was ist Was" Büchern.

So lernt es was, hat eventuell Spass dabei, und die Eltern freuen sich, wenn das Kind mal liest und sie ihre Ruhe haben.

sowas hier z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Was-ist-Bd-10-Flieger...111&sr=1-33


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2009)

ich habe die Was ist Was BÜcher soooooo geliebt <3

gleich wieder aufn speicher rennen und runterholen :>


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe die Was ist Was BÜcher soooooo geliebt <3
> 
> gleich wieder aufn speicher rennen und runterholen :>



Ja, die sind ja auch gut, und die meisten Jungs, zumindest als ich 8 jahre alt war, haben in der Grundschule das gelesen.


----------



## brudersicarius (7. September 2009)

also ich habe mich immer über ein klappmesser gefreut....


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. September 2009)

Warum ist ein 8-jähriger zu alt für Disneyland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedes Kind das irgendwie mit Disneyfilmen und -kram aufwächst sollte da seinen Spaß haben. 
Und warum zu jung für´s Phantasialand? Bei einigen Fahrgeschäften gehts doch eher nach Körpergröße als nach Alter.


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

- Ferngesteuertes Auto
- Modellflugzeug/e bzw. allgemeiner Modellbau
- Kettcar
- "Kindercomputer"
- Ein eigenes Zimmer _(sofern noch nicht vorhanden)_
- Gutschein über X- Euro welche er in eurem Beisein in einem Spielwarenladen auf den Kopf hauen soll
- Brett- / Gesellschaftsspiele
- Kino Besuch inkl. anderer kleiner Beschäftigungen (Tretboot, Mini-Golf, etc.)
- Kart fahren
- usw. usf.

Ich kenne den Jungen nicht, von daher kann ich nur allgemeine Ideen geben. Aber irgendwie schon schade, dass dem Vater nichts einfällt. Schliesslich ist er in einem Alter, wo es fast noch am leichtesten ist ein Geschenk zu finden.


----------



## fraudani (7. September 2009)

- Ein neues Fahrrad.
- LEGO Star Wars für Konsole (sofern er die passende Konsole hat und das Spiel noch nicht).
- Beim Training mit den Profis seines Lieblingsvereins mitmachen dürfen. (Bei einigen Vereinen soll dies auf Anfrage möglich sein.)
- Mit 2 oder 3 seiner besten Kumpels ins Kino und danach noch irgendwo was essen gehen. 
- Falls das Kinderzimmer nicht mehr ganz neu und schön oder seinen Vorstellungen entsprechend sein sollte, könnte man dies auch seinen Hobbies bzw. 
  Wünschen gemäß neu gestalten und/oder z. B. ein cooles neues Hochbett spendieren (bei vorhandenem Geschick auch selbst bauen, dann ist man 
  bei der Größe flexibler).
- Mit dem Kind einfach in ein großes Spielwarengeschäft gehen und ihn sich selbst was aussuchen lassen.

Wenn das Verhältnis zur Mutter nicht so gestört ist, dass man fast gar nicht mehr miteinander reden kann, könnte man auch einfach dort mal anfragen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Wunsch des Kindes, den sie ihm alleine nicht erfüllen kann und den man dann als Eltern gemeinsam in die Tat umsetzt.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Stadionbesuch? Dauerkarte für seinen Lieblingsverein oder so etwas in der Art? Signiertes Trikot, signierter Ball... die meisten Vereine machen bei so etwas mit.

Mein Vater hat mich damals vor gefühlten 250 Jahren zu Hertha BSC gebracht - da haben fast alle auf meinem Trikot unterschrieben und "Hallo" gesagt, dann durfte ich noch versuchen ein paar Bälle gegen Kiraly zu versenken. So ein Erlebnis vergisst man nie.


----------



## shadow24 (7. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> würd ich soagr gerne selbst machen, wenn die den so weitereziehen, holen sie den, in ein paar jahren, entweder aus dem knast, oder dürfen den einweisen. ich tippe mal auf letzteres..
> 
> unabhängig vom lego
> 
> ...


also ich finde das ganze hört sich irgendwie echt heftig an.der Kleine ist Scheidungskind,mit Zukunftsaussichten,die du ziemlich markant schilderst und der Vater hat Stadionverbot bei seinem Lieblingsverein...
ich denke der Lütte wünscht sich einfach nur ein bischen Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit von seiner Mutter und seinem Vater und nicht nur materielles Zeug,welches er(typisch für viele Scheidungskinder) im Überfluss besitzt...
der Junge braucht kein sauteures Geschenk sondern was persönliches.da er wahrscheinlich nicht mit seiner Mutter und seinem Vater zusammen feiern kann(was ihn bestimmt richtig freuen würde),würde ich auf alle Fälle was persönliches machen,wie z.B. zu einem Konzert oder irgendein interessantes Event(weisst du wahrscheinlich am besten was da unten angeboten wird),wo dann nur Vater mit Sohn hinfährt.zusätzlich kann man ja noch mit den andreen Freunden vom Kind was zusammen unternehmen...


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Leute - ihr müsste alle ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen!

Der Kleine hat Stadionverbot von seinem Vater aus!!


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

du hast ja keine preisgrenze geschrieben .. 

ich würd evtl. n bausatz für n modellauto kaufen ... mit benzinmotor.

kostenpunkt ab 200 euro. du kannst den ganzen tag mit ihm dran bauen und er kann hinterher noch jahrelang spass damit haben ... macht mächtig krach son ding und ist ziemlich schnell. er lernt was beim bauen und ist vielleicht stolz drauf, wenn das ding dann irgendwann fährt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Leute - ihr müsste alle ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen!
> 
> Der Kleine hat Stadionverbot von seinem Vater aus!!


ach so ist das gemeint...ich dachte der Vater hätte Stadionverbot und dadurch fällt ein Besuch des Stadions flach...ok,aber warum gibt der Vater ihm Stadionverbot wenn der Lütte sich für Fussball interessiert udn sein Vater ihm aber zum Geburtstag was gutes tun möchte?versteh ich net so ganz...


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

hm - wäre vllt eine geschenkidee - aufhebung des stadionverbots?! =)

warum der vater das macht? naja kA, erzieherische maßnahmen?
man muss die kleinen treffen wo es wirklich weh tut, wa? *g*

kA, bin 23 und weder ein kind noch ein vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (7. September 2009)

Du sagst er tobt gerne? 

Dann wäre ein Ausflug auf jeden Fall was Schönes für ihn. 

Es gibt Indoorspielplätze für Kinder. Die sind meistens auch super schön gemacht. 
Als Erwachsener kann man sich da hinsetzen und was trinken oder essen. Vor allem kann man so einen Ausflug dann auch bei schlechten Wetter machen^^

Hier mal ein Beispiel. http://www.kindererlebnis.de/gevelsberg.htm
Aber da gibt es sicher noch viele andere Indoorspielplätze im Ruhrgebiet

Lg Trini


----------



## XXI. (7. September 2009)

Also ich hab zum letzten Kindergeburtstag ne Caliban und Heaven Shall Burn Karte verschenkt, aber ich glaube das käm da nicht ganz so gut an....

Die 'Was ist Was' Bücher sind, wie schon öfters gesagt, der Hammer für Kinder. Indoor Spielplätze sind natürlich auch toll, genauso wie jeder andere Große Ausflug mit Freunden. Wenn er Lego immer beim zusammenbauen toll findet, dann hab ich was für ihn (die alte Version steht bei mir Wohnzimmer is aber genauso groß und lang):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Todesstern ist auch ganz toll, aber da find ich grad kein gutes Bild ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Also ich hab zum letzten Kindergeburtstag ne Caliban und Heaven Shall Burn Karte verschenkt, aber ich glaube das käm da nicht ganz so gut an....
> 
> Die 'Was ist Was' Bücher sind, wie schon öfters gesagt, der Hammer für Kinder. Indoor Spielplätze sind natürlich auch toll, genauso wie jeder andere Große Ausflug mit Freunden. Wenn er Lego immer beim zusammenbauen toll findet, dann hab ich was für ihn (die alte Version steht bei mir Wohnzimmer is aber genauso groß und lang):
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT O_o ich hatte ja keine ahnung was man mit lego machen kann :O

BTT:

indoorspielplätze oder ne aufhebung des stadionverbotes wären bestimmt ganz toll oder halt ins kino gehen mit ein paar freunden und anschließend noch eis essen gehn oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darüber hab ich mich auch früher gefreut =P


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> HOLY SHIT O_o ich hatte ja keine ahnung was man mit lego machen kann :O
> 
> (...)


*OT:* Mit Kreativität und Lego ist vieles möglich


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Also ich hab zum letzten Kindergeburtstag ne Caliban und Heaven Shall Burn Karte verschenkt, aber ich glaube das käm da nicht ganz so gut an....
> 
> Die 'Was ist Was' Bücher sind, wie schon öfters gesagt, der Hammer für Kinder. Indoor Spielplätze sind natürlich auch toll, genauso wie jeder andere Große Ausflug mit Freunden. Wenn er Lego immer beim zusammenbauen toll findet, dann hab ich was für ihn (die alte Version steht bei mir Wohnzimmer is aber genauso groß und lang):
> 
> ...


DAS IS WAS FÜR SELOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (7. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DAS IS WAS FÜR SELOR!!!!!!!



Niiiiiicht! Sonst bastelt er sich nen Todesstern 1:1 ! XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

STAR TREK... NICHT WARS... verdammte Hacke noch eins!


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> STAR TREK... NICHT WARS... verdammte Hacke noch eins!



Achtung, gewollter Affront: Woas, da gibt's 'n Unterschied?


----------



## Scrätcher (7. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achtung, gewollter Affront: Woas, da gibt's 'n Unterschied?



jupp! Während sie sich bei Wars schon die Köpfe einschlagen sind sie bei den Trekis noch am lauwarmen drumherum lamentieren! XD

*sing* High high, high to sky, spactaxi into sky *trööt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achtung, gewollter Affront: Woas, da gibt's 'n Unterschied?



*mit Ziegelsteinen nach Noxiel werf*


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (7. September 2009)

Also ich war in den Ferien mit meinen etwas jüngeren Geschwistern im Lego Discovery Channel Duisburg. Es war super lustig, auch wenn für mich vieleicht nicht ganz so interessant(bin 14, das Teil ist gemacht für so 8-10). Das Highlight wäre das 4D Kino mit Bob der Baumeister. Sonst wäre noch vieleicht der Tierpark Bochum eine gute Idee, auch sehr schön mit einem großen Spielplatz in den mitte. Und das mit der Mutter dem Sohn wegnehmen, nehmt sie doch einfach mit. Bei beiden ist der Eintritt (beim Lego gübnstiger wenn man über Inet vorbestellt) auch bezahlbar. Sonst weiß ich noch das ich mit 8 angefangen habe TKKG und 5Freunde zu hören, wäre vieleicht noch so etwas nebenbei. Dann noch ein schöner Geburtagskuchen und ihr werdet sehen, da freut sich fast jedes Kind. 

Gruß
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## Zonalar (7. September 2009)

Wurd es schon genannt? Ein Auflug nach "EuropaPark"


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2009)

wenn sich der kleine für fußball interessiert vll mal n spiel mit seinem vater ansehn :>


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. September 2009)

schenk ihm ne Softairwaffe und gib ihm eine Zielscheibe, damit hab ich mich wie ich 10 war Stundenlang beschäftigt, ich hab solange geschossen bis ich auf 20m genau in die Mitte getroffen habe.


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Leute - ihr müsste alle ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen!
> 
> Der Kleine hat Stadionverbot von seinem Vater aus!!


Zählt das Trainingsgelände auch dazu? Dann wäre es wohl eher "Fussballvereinfanseinverbot" - da stellt sich mir dann die Frage, hat er ein Geschenk verdient oder schreit das nicht nach Militärcamp?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschenkidee: 1 Jahr Bootcamp


----------



## ROCKnLOL (9. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achtung, gewollter Affront: Woas, da gibt's 'n Unterschied?


ja star wars is geil , star trek nicht^^


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Wurde schon der Filmpark genannt? Mir fällt leider nichtmehr ein, wie der bei uns heißt. Babylon glaub ich ...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Ausflug in die Bavaria Filmstudios :>


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2009)

Gameboy mit Pokemon!


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gameboy mit Pokemon!


Dann doch eher ein PC aus dem Technik-Sticky oder?


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. September 2009)

mal wieder schaff hier reinzuschauen, doofe arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erstmal danke für die vielen ideen und antworten


fussballstadion fällt, wie bereits erwähnt, flach. erziehungstechnische maßnahme, ohne ausnahme. zudem auch nichts besonderes, war er jedes heimspiel, und ist wohl auch ab der rückrunde wieder dabei.

sämtliche lego und technikarten liegen in der ecke, daher auch keine option.
fahrrad etc hat er alles neu und ausschließlich qualitätsgedöns.

die mutter hat zum ausflug zugestimmt (movie world), wie ich die aber kenne, überlegt sie es sich 2 stunden vorher wieder anders, aber egal. gott sei dank haben beide das sorgerecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich finde das ganze hört sich irgendwie echt heftig an.der Kleine ist Scheidungskind,mit Zukunftsaussichten,die du ziemlich markant schilderst und der Vater hat Stadionverbot bei seinem Lieblingsverein...
> *ich denke der Lütte wünscht sich einfach nur ein bischen Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit von seiner Mutter und seinem Vater* und nicht nur materielles Zeug,welches er(typisch für viele Scheidungskinder) im Überfluss besitzt...
> ...


das hat er, das hat er, im überfluss, das ist ja das problem
alle machen was der kleine sagt. der kennt kaum grenzen
schläft mit 7 jahren nicht alleine, und das wird sich vorerst auch nicht ändern
der wird mit liebe überschüttet und ist gleichzeitig spielball der mama und oma, um papa eins reinzuwürgen. da kann man nur durchdrehen..


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

disqualifiziert die mutter irgendwie für die erziehung ber naja :/


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> disqualifiziert die mutter irgendwie für die erziehung ber naja :/


wie die meisten geschiedenen mütter. das kind ist immer das einzige mittel, wie man den alten verletzen kann...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> wie die meisten geschiedenen mütter. das kind ist immer das einzige mittel, wie man den alten verletzen kann...


ja das ist wirklich wahre liebe gewesen


----------



## shadow24 (11. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> der wird mit liebe überschüttet und ist gleichzeitig spielball der mama und oma, um papa eins reinzuwürgen. da kann man nur durchdrehen..


das ist natürlich echt heftig.da leidet der Vater bestimmt sehr darunter...aber vlt ist der Junge irgendwann in der Lage eigenständig zu entscheiden,ohne sich von Mama udn Oma beeinflussen zu lassen.
indem sein Vater mit ihm schöne Sachen unternimmt und sich Zeit für ihn nimmt(nicht nur zum geburtstag) kann man diesen Zustand natürlich vorantreiben...
ich wünsch euch auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg und ne Menge Spass,wofür ihr euch auch entscheidet...


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. September 2009)

wie erwartet kommt es wieder anders als man denkt
dieses ... rief gestern an wir würden IHREN sohn nie kriegen, mit sämtlichen hysterischen ausrastern die man sich so vorstellen kann, denn "SIE will am Geburtstag IHRES Sohnes nicht alleine zu Hause sein"
friedliches angebot, das sie mitfährt .. "schrei, kreisch, beleidigung.." tut tut tut
der zwerg bekam das natürlich mit

eben kam er rein, er möchte nicht mit uns weg, sondern lieber mit mama geburtstag feiern, mit den worten der mama aus seinen mund. bestimmt eine mehrstündige arbeit ihrerseits gewesen, dem das so beizubringen. hut ab.

am liebsten würd ich den zwerg mit der polizei da rausholen, das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein


grad mir keinen rat mehr weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> wie erwartet kommt es wieder anders als man denkt
> dieses ... rief gestern an wir würden IHREN sohn nie kriegen, mit sämtlichen hysterischen ausrastern die man sich so vorstellen kann, denn "SIE will am Geburtstag IHRES Sohnes nicht alleine zu Hause sein"
> friedliches angebot, das sie mitfährt .. "schrei, kreisch, beleidigung.." tut tut tut
> der zwerg bekam das natürlich mit
> ...


Ich hab genug Sendungen über ähnliche (schlimmere) Themen gesehen.
Der Vater hat ein recht, mit dem Geburtstag seines Kindes dabei zu sein. Und wenn der verdacht aufkommt, dass die Mutter das Kind geimpft hat, muss man einfach versuchen, das nächste mal mit dem kleinen zu reden ob die Mutter irgendwas geimpft hat. Kinder sagen sehr, sehr schnell die Wahrheit.
Es wird aussschließlich zum Wohl des Kindes gehandelt.
Wenn man beweisen kann, dass die Mutter das Kind geimpft und somit das Kind dem Vater vorenthalten hat, ohne einen Grund, kann man, hat der Vater eine große Chance, das Sorgerecht anzustreben (wenn jetzt so gewollt).
Wenn man das Sorgerecht jedoch nicht anstrebt, soltle man trotzdem mit der Mutter sprechen.
Man sollte jedoch NIEMALS voreilige Schlüsse ziehen und unbedacht handeln.


Soviel weiß ich, klar, bin ich kein Profi.
Man sollte sich immer an einen Experten richten.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Sendungen über ähnliche (schlimmere) Themen gesehen.
> Der Vater hat ein recht, mit dem Geburtstag seines Kindes dabei zu sein. Und wenn der verdacht aufkommt, dass die Mutter das Kind geimpft hat, muss man einfach versuchen, das nächste mal mit dem kleinen zu reden ob die Mutter irgendwas geimpft hat. Kinder sagen sehr, sehr schnell die Wahrheit.
> Es wird aussschließlich zum Wohl des Kindes gehandelt.
> Wenn man beweisen kann, dass die Mutter das Kind geimpft und somit das Kind dem Vater vorenthalten hat, ohne einen Grund, kann man, hat der Vater eine große Chance, das Sorgerecht anzustreben (wenn jetzt so gewollt).
> ...


sendung ist etwas anderes als die realität
mit der kann man nicht reden, weil sie total hysterisch ist, und sofort austickt, wenn es nicht nach ihrem willen geht. und so ein experte, oder anders genannt, anwalt, lässt sich ne menge kosten
im leitsatz gilt: was recht ist, wird nicht noch lange nicht recht gesprochen


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> sendung ist etwas anderes als die realität
> mit der kann man nicht reden, weil sie total hysterisch ist, und sofort austickt, wenn es nicht nach ihrem willen geht. und so ein experte, oder anders genannt, anwalt, lässt sich ne menge kosten
> im leitsatz gilt: was recht ist, wird nicht noch lange nicht recht gesprochen



erinnert mich grad an meine eltern -.- meine eltern reden schon gar nicht mehr miteinander =/
da war icg auch meistens das opfer von ... is nich schön =/ versuch dem kleinen das zu ersparen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> erinnert mich grad an meine eltern -.- meine eltern reden schon gar nicht mehr miteinander =/
> da war icg auch meistens das opfer von ... is nich schön =/ versuch dem kleinen das zu ersparen



Ich seh meinen Vater auch nur sehr sehr selten. (Vllt 1 mal in 3 Jahren und das schon seit vllt 10 Jahren).
Aber ich hab zum Glück früher von keinem Streit irgendwas mitbekommen, weiß nichtmal obs überhauot einen gab.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> erinnert mich grad an meine eltern -.- meine eltern reden schon gar nicht mehr miteinander =/
> da war icg auch meistens das opfer von ... is nich schön =/ versuch dem kleinen das zu ersparen


würd ich gerne, kann ich leider nicht. ich bin ja das ultimativ böse überhaupt.. zumindest in deren augen. der zwerg sieht das etwas anders, nur wenn mama ganze arbeit leistet kommt auch mal aus einem kleinen kind, das ihm das ja gar nicht recht ist...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> würd ich gerne, kann ich leider nicht. ich bin ja das ultimativ böse überhaupt.. zumindest in deren augen. der zwerg sieht das etwas anders, nur wenn mama ganze arbeit leistet kommt auch mal aus einem kleinen kind, das ihm das ja gar nicht recht ist...


Beraten lassen bei Anlaufstellen, wird sicher nichts kosten.
Aber man darf auf keinen Fall die Mutter in irgendeiner Weise parieren und beleidigen.
Wenn die Mutter wieder böse ist, am besten den Ausraster aufnehmen. Kann auf jeden Fall net schaden.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beraten lassen bei Anlaufstellen, wird sicher nichts kosten.
> Aber man darf auf keinen Fall die Mutter in irgendeiner Weise parieren und beleidigen.
> Wenn die Mutter wieder böse ist, am besten den Ausraster aufnehmen. Kann auf jeden Fall net schaden.


das ist sinnlos, wir brauchen einen anwalt, den können wir uns aber nicht leisten.
beleidigen tut sie niemand, außer ich vorhin als frustabbau, aber das war nur im netz. das bekommt sie nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

